# Asthma with bronchitis



## bluebunny (Apr 7, 2018)

I am needing assistance on how to code-

Dx:
1. Persistent asthma with acute exacerbation, unspecified asthma severity
2. Bronchitis

Do I code J45.901 and J40 or should I use a code from category J44?

Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 7, 2018)

Skip J44, there isn't enough documentation to support COPD


----------

